# 2018 + Tiguan MQB Door Panel Removal DYI



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I put together a quick DYI on how to remove door panel on a Tiguan MQB. I snapped few pictures while I was retrofitting door warning lights. The procedure is pretty much just as any late model VW.

DYI Link


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

*Need help taking door apart*

Hi All, My son put some coins in the front passenger side door pocket and they slid under the fabric bottom and are down inside the door now and rattle like hell over every little bump.
Has anyone taken the door apart? I need to get those coins out of there before I lose my mind.
Please help!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Some didnt search.... I wrote one few weeks ago

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=9309569&share_fid=7951&share_type=t

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> Some didnt search.... I wrote one few weeks ago
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=9309569&share_fid=7951&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk






thank you!


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I have the same problem but it’s in my drivers door. It’s been driving me crazy for months now. Such a stupid design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

moveingfaster said:


> I have the same problem but it’s in my drivers door. It’s been driving me crazy for months now. Such a stupid design....


What is your background in vehicle design? How have you determined it is a "stupid design" ? Is it "stupid" because you don't understand it? Is a Boeing 787 "stupid too?


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> I have the same problem but it’s in my drivers door. It’s been driving me crazy for months now. Such a stupid design.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




i actually ended up taking a screwdriver and prying the bottom of the plastic out a little bit, then banged on the plastic a lot and all three coins that were in there actually bounced out.
i didn't need to take door apart, luckily. so quiet now.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

DanTig18 said:


> i actually ended up taking a screwdriver and prying the bottom of the plastic out a little bit, then banged on the plastic a lot and all three coins that were in there actually bounced out.
> i didn't need to take door apart, luckily. so quiet now.


Did the same last night.









This guy has been driving me crazy for months now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Did the same last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice!


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

DanTig18 said:


> nice!


I’m going to fill the crack with something to prevent it from happening again. 

Such a stupid design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

